# Dooyeweerd and WTS?



## jwright82 (Nov 30, 2011)

I know that Robert Knudsen was a fan of Dooyeweerd and he taught at WTS. How much influence, if any, did Dooyeweerd have through Knudsen at that seminary?


----------

